# Two questions.....



## hdspratley (Jun 8, 2013)

I am an old hand at living off the land and homesteading my father was the original homesteader...lol I am interested in solar my first is, is there and idiots guide to making sense of it...I know what and how it works but like the parts pieces and equipment what they all do how to judge what you need and how to do it you know I guess you would say the mechanix of it... 
and all this stuff I see including stuff they sell in the Sportsmans guide now....how do you tell if its junk if it will work for you or what you are doing, is it all comparable as parts and pieces...
I guess I just need that idiots guide to solar..lol
Wayne


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Go to a site like Backwoods Solar.

Subscribe to Home Power and other resources too.

Solar works but you also have to live the conserving off-grid lifestyle.

Learn. Enjoy.

Don


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a free book from amazon that I saw this morning you might want to get. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EAR65NA...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00EAR65NA&tag=false

If you do not have a kindel they also have a free kindel cloud app that will let you get e books. I haven't looked at the book yet myself but since it was free went ahead and got it. BTW I don't have a kindel but use that app, it works great. Just wish my storage area on my laptop would expand for more books. I have plenty of memory but the app has limits for how much you can download I guess. But they will store upto 5 gb on the cloud for free which is a whole lot of books.

Larry


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I haven't looked at it yet but this book looks like it might help explain the componets needed and how they go together. By the reviews this does not cover grid tie so it should help with putting together smaller stand alone systems.

http://www.amazon.com/Basic-Solar-C...1892&sr=1-12&keywords=solar+power+for+dummies

WWW


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You answered your own question. If you see it in Sportsman's Guide, then it's junk.

Here's specifically what I bought for my own solar system. You just connect plus to plus and minus to minus for all the connections (except the two batteries in series).

http://www.amazon.com/158w-Monocrys...e=UTF8&qid=1386172333&sr=8-1&keywords=dmsolar even with 120$ shipping the cost is 1.22$/watt. This should give you about 1.5kwh per full-sun day.

http://www.amazon.com/Trojan-Volt-B...d=1386172401&sr=8-3&keywords=trojan+batteries bought mine locally for 130$ each. Need at least two in series when connecting to 12V solar panels.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunforce-6003...84&sr=8-2&keywords=sunforce+charge+controller the charge controller makes sure the batteries get charged properly.

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Bright-...=UTF8&qid=1386172640&sr=8-9&keywords=inverter The inverter changes the 12V DC battery power to 110 V ac house current so you can use you TV, computer, ect.

http://www.amazon.com/Xantrex-Prowa...1386172744&sr=8-4&keywords=sine+wave+inverter A pure sine wave inverter produces the highest quality power for running electric motors. Things like a dremel tool or the refrigerator.



Costs break down as follows
DM panels 388$
2 batteries 262$
sunforce controller 97$
inverter 80$-280$ for 1kwatt
throw in 50$ for copper wire, connectors, and whatnot.

You'll be looking at 900-1100$ for a 1kwatt system that will meet most of your power needs except refrigeration or heating.


----------



## AZAK (Dec 1, 2013)

HD, there is a contributor to Backwoods Home magazine whose name is Jeff Yago, I believe. If you search their website you can find extensive articles available on the subject.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.wind-sun.com/ForumVB/for...ectric-Power-Wind-Power-amp-Balance-of-System

Is a really good forum also.


----------

